# New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 05.09.2012: Murderbox MKII kann bestellt werden



## Acid (9. April 2011)

Hi,

bald ist es soweit und der Murdermod.com Online Shop öffnet seine Tore  Sollte alles nach Plan verlaufen wird er schon nächsten Monat online sein. Kann sich natürlich aber auch noch etwas verzögern.

Es wird 30 neue Produkte geben unter anderem ein Gehäuse welches von Silverstone exklusiv für Murdermod gefertigt wird. Es wird somit auch nur über den Online Shop zu kaufen sein, eventuell noch bei MDPC-X.com

Leider kann ich euch keine Bilder geben, werde aber sobald verfügbar welche einfügen.

Ich dachte mir die Info ist für den ein oder anderen eventuell ganz Wichtig, falls ihr euch gerade ein Gehäuse zulegen möchtet.


Update 20.04.2011 2.1

Ich zitiere:



> Unforunately, it's likely that we wont't be revealing our new murdeMod product line in May as hoped; I apologize for any inconvenience caused by this delay. With 40+ new products in the works, and the sheer number of details involved, the process is simply taking longer than we'd originally anticipated.
> 
> We wanted to inform you of the delay so those expecting to see our new line in May and have builds planned, can consider other options. As for when we'll reveals our new products, well, i promise you we're working very hard to make them available ASAP.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Murdemod.com


Übersetzt heißt das ganze soviel das die Produkte Unglücklicherweise warscheinlich *nicht* in Mai kommen werden. Da die Fertigung mehr Zeit benötigt als ursprünglich geplant. Mittlerweile ist auch die Rede von *40+ neuen Produkten*!



*Update 05.09.2012*:

Die Murderbox MKII kann nun bestellt werden. Es gibt maximal 499 Stück  und die Bestellfrist endet am 15.10. - Es sei denn die 499 werden zuerst  erreicht. Ausgeliefert werden die Gehäuse dann im Februar 2013.

Der Grundpreis für Das Case beträgt 1200$

Dann gibt es noch als Upgrades dazu:

- Dual Top Fan: 150$
- Crossflow Fan für den 5,25er Schacht: noch kein Preis bekannt
- Aquaero 5 XT Mount für den 5,25er Schacht: 30$
- Aquero 5 Pro Mount intern: 60$
- Halterung für einen 2 (Single) Radiator + Punmpe: 70$
- S-Light: 160$

Dazu kommt dann natürlich noch der Versand.

murderbox

mfg


----------



## X Broster (9. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designet by Charles*

Kann man dort nur fertige PCs kaufen oder auch Gehäuse?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designet by Charles*

KAnnst du uns mal sagen, was das für ein Laden sein wird!


----------



## Acid (9. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designet by Charles*

Oh entschuldigt bitte...

Murdermod ist die Firma bzw. der Online Shop von einem der bekanntesten Modder der Welt. In der Vergangenheit konnte man dort z.b. Custom Teile für das Silverstone Temjin 07 kaufen. Wer das nötige Kleingeld hatte konnte auch direkt eine von Murdermod  Überarbeitete Version des Temjin 07 kaufen.

Im gesamten in der Casemodding Szene wirklich sehr verbreitet wenn auch sehr sehr teuer, aber die Arbeiten von ihm sind Genial und Perfekt ausgeführt.

Nun ist der Shop seit ca 1 Jahr offline da er an neuen Produkten Arbeitete bzw. wie oben genannt mit Silverstone an dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Lolm@n (9. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designet by Charles*



Acid schrieb:


> Oh entschuldigt bitte...
> 
> Murdermod ist die Firma bzw. der Online Shop von einem der bekanntesten Modder der Welt. In der Vergangenheit konnte man dort z.b. Custom Teile für das Silverstone Temjin 07 kaufen. Wer das nötige Kleingeld hatte konnte auch direkt eine von Murdermod  Überarbeitete Version des Temjin 07 kaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Da du Acid die News brachtest Tippe ich es gibt unteranderem auch TJ11 Parts  

Falls du das beantworten darfst würde mich eins sehr interessieren...
Wird es wieder TJ07 Parts geben?

MfG


----------



## Acid (9. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designet by Charles*

Ich weiß selbst auch nicht mehr, da kann man sich sicher sein das keine Infos ungewollt nach draußen gelangen.

Vermuten würde ich aber das es keine Produkte mehr für das Tj07 oder Tj11 geben wird sondern viel mehr auf Universelle Produkte gesetzt wird. Ich denke da so an die richtung AGB Halterungen, eventuell sogar AGBs. Custom Case Feets.

Um Produkte fürs TJ11 herzustellen wäre die Zeit denke ich zu knapp gewesen.

Aber ich glaube das Hauptaugenmerk wird auf dem Case liegen welches für sie von Silverstone gefertigt wird. Dafür wird es sicherlich auch wieder einige Parts geben.

Alles mit Vorsicht genießen ist nur reine Spekulation!


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (10. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designet by Charles*

Ich hoffe mal das man das Case in etwas abgewandelter Form auch im "normalen" Versand bekommt. Die Preise von Mordermod geb ich lieber für ne Graka oder ein schönes Mobo aus


----------



## nyso (10. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designet by Charles*

Ich tippe mal darauf, dass es die Teile auch bei MDPC-X zu kaufen gibt. Es gibt aktuell ein Topgrill, mehr hat er nicht da.

Dazu sein Statement:

_"Nils, wirst Du auch andere murderMod Designs anbieten?"

Nils: "Ich biete nur an, was ich habe. Was ich nicht habe, das habe ich nicht. Was ich haben werde, darüber rede ich nicht. Wenn ich etwas habe - wird es hier sein, ansonsten nicht. Bitte keine Emails, denn die Antwort wäre immer die gleiche. Ich werde auch keine Sonderwünsche erfüllen, denn ein gutes Design wird nicht verändert. Die Zeit wird zeigen was passiert - oder auch nicht "_

Allerdings sind die beiden gute Freunde und Geschäftspartner, daher denke ich das Nils das auch bekommt


----------



## butter_milch (10. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designet by Charles*

Ich habe Gänsehaut bekommen, als ich den Titel des Threads gelesen habe. Vor allem interessiert mich das Gehäuse, welches exklusiv für den Shop hergestellt wird und hoffe auf einen akzeptablen Preis.

Um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich es etwas billig sich ein fertig-gemoddetes Gehäuse zu kaufen, aber in diesem Fall kann ich es verstehen, denn eine solche Qualität kann nur vom Meister selbst kommen.

Allerdings wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern bis News 3/3 kommt (am Tag an dem der Shop wieder geöffnet wird), deswegen brauch ich garnicht erst warten :/


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designet by Charles*

Endlich hört man was von ihm. Lang lang ist her. Der Moding meister himself


----------



## Ceph (10. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designet by Charles*

Ich hoffe nur die Teile werden halbwechs bezahlbar durch größere Sückzahlen als zuvor.


----------



## euihyun2210 (10. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designet by Charles*



Ceph schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur die Teile werden halbwechs bezahlbar durch größere Sückzahlen als zuvor.


bezahlbar für die, die es wirklich haben wollen


----------



## nyso (10. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designet by Charles*



Ceph schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur die Teile werden halbwechs bezahlbar durch größere Sückzahlen als zuvor.


 
Kannste vergessen

Und das ist auch gut so


MurderMod ist was besonderes. Das kann und darf sich nicht jedes Kiddy ins Zimmer stellen.


----------



## zøtac (10. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designet by Charles*

Naja, die MurderMod Teile sehen ja ganz schick aus, aber was besonderes ist es keineswegs. Ich mein, allein schon das sie in größeren Stückzahlen Produziert und verkauft werden... wärs etzt auf 100 oderso limitiert, dann wärs vielleicht noch was besonderes. 

Deswegen versteh ich so aussagen wie von Nyso nicht,aber vielleicht will es mir jemand erläutern


----------



## violinista7000 (10. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Der Combatgrün Sleeve im Shop sieht umwerfend aus!!! 

Sleeve SATA - COMBAT GREEN | Specials | MDPC-X Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (10. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Ich denke Nyso meint mit ''Besonders'' eher qualitativ sehr hochwertige Produkte mit einem überragenden Design  Vielleicht wirds ja aber auch Limitierte Produkte geben...

Selten sind die meisten Teile nicht das ist klar, aber im vergleich zu einem anderen Silverstone Gehäuse welches Keine Ahnung vielleicht 10.000x Verkauft wird, wird das Case von Charles sicherlich selten sein. Ich denke mehr als 100-200-300 Exemplare wird es da nicht geben.


----------



## jackschubi (10. April 2011)

Stehen schon genauere Daten fest? (Eröffnungstermin...)
Woher hast du die Infos?


----------



## nyso (10. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

_One thing is for certain; barring something unforeseen and out of our control, our new products are coming. You will likely not meet more determined people and to add to that, we've got some serious momentum going. My humble advice: *sit back, have fun and know that at the very least, something new is coming.*

Now back to the fun!

A gif that tells when murderMod will reopen..._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zitat von Charles H.


----------



## Acid (10. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

das gleiche hätte ich jetzt auch gepostet


----------



## Lolm@n (10. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste vergessen
> 
> Und das ist auch gut so
> 
> MurderMod ist was besonderes. Das kann und darf sich nicht jedes Kiddy ins Zimmer stellen.



Martma-Mod macht sogar einzelanfertigungen zu den Preisen und die Qualität ist mindestens sogut wie die von MM.

Günstige Parts gibt es ja zum Beispiel von Chilled PC 
Und die haben auch eine gute Qualität.

Edit für mich waren die TJ07 Parts einfach überteuerte Produkte von der Stange schaut mal wie viele eim TJ07 mit MM Parts haben das sind extrem viele.

MfG


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Kannst sagen was du willst, morderMod ist trotzdem was besonderes^^

Alleine schon das er der erste Sleever der Geschichte ist


----------



## Lolm@n (11. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst sagen was du willst, morderMod ist trotzdem was besonderes^^
> 
> Alleine schon das er der erste Sleever der Geschichte ist



Japp keine Frage er hat viel im Modding Bereich getan.

Aber ich lass mir lieber bei dem Preis meine Teile bei Martma machen. 
Und da kannst du auch sagen was du willst seine Teile sind von bester Qualität und die gibt es nicht noch 100mal in anderen TJ's.
Gerade Frontplates mit Aquaero ausschnitte usw. sehen göttlich aus 

MfG


----------



## SaKuL (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Hallo acid,

könntest du bitte eine Quelle für die News nennen?

MfG SaKuL


----------



## Acid (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

murderMod


----------



## Santanos (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob ein paar Teile auf meine Liste kommen.  Mal schauen.


----------



## XE85 (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Endlich ist es bald soweit mit den neuen Teilen.



Ceph schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur die Teile werden halbwechs bezahlbar durch größere Sückzahlen als zuvor.



das kannst du vergessen, MM teile werden nie billig und Massenware sein



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Aber ich lass mir lieber bei dem Preis meine Teile bei Martma machen.



dann tu das
Martmas Teile sind zudem oft nur Nachbauten von MM Teilen mit anderem Design und kleinen Abwandlungen. Es gibt kaum Eigenkreationen, eine kleine Ausnahme ist der Top AGB für TJ07. komplexxe Teile wie SLights oder SSD Mounts bekommst du bei Martma nicht. Das soll Martmas Arbeit nicht schmälern - die Inlays sind Top, auch die Qualität. Aber bei Charles geht es um mehr als das anfertigen von maschinell gefertigten Teilen. Da wird auch mal ein Teil in Handarbeit gefertigt. In Zukunft soll es ja auch ein eigenes MM Case geben. 



Lolm@n schrieb:


> ....und die gibt es nicht noch 100mal in anderen TJ's.


 
Es gibt nichtmal 100 MM TJs weltweit

mfg


----------



## Amigo (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*



nyso schrieb:


> Kannst sagen was du willst, morderMod ist trotzdem was besonderes^^
> 
> Alleine schon das er der erste Sleever der Geschichte ist



Der erste Sleever? Ich weiß ja nicht... wann hat der angefangen? 
Ich denke da waren andere Leute früher am Start... 

Auf das Case bin ich auch gespannt... vor allem auf den Preis.


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Nein, er war der erste der auf die Idee kam, die Kabel mit Geflechtschlauch zu ummanteln, und sie so zu verschönern^^
Und in der Zusammenarbeit mit Nils entstand dann ja MDPC-X, bzw. der erste wirkliche Sleeve


----------



## Amigo (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Also der erste war er sicher nicht... da fallen mir andere ein... 

Der erste wirkliche Sleeve... du meinst die Blickdichte hmm!?


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Blickdichte und Qualität

Alles andere ist nur billiger Industrie-Geflechtschlauch

Btw. sagen meine Quellen ganz eindeutig, das Charles H. der erste Sleever war.


----------



## Amigo (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Quellenangabe FTW!?


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Du kennst die Quelle

Nils


----------



## Acid (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Ich muss Nyso zustimmen, Gut möglich das es vor Charles auch schon Leute gab die gesleevt haben, allerdings wurde es durch ihn erst richtig Populär. Ist ja wie bei allen dingen, die Idee von Facebook hatten auch schon andere 

@Xe58 Hehe wirst wohl wieder ein Projekt starten?


----------



## Amigo (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Die Quelle ist Nils? Ich kenn den aber nicht!  Will da jetzt auch nicht drauf rumreiten... 

Dass es mit MDPC-X (wieder) richtig populär wurde, stimmt auf jeden Fall... hat ja auch ein nettes Sortiment!


----------



## zøtac (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*

Nils=Dualbrain=MDPC-X Gründer

Also, falls das keine Ironie wahr^^


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*



Amigo schrieb:


> Die Quelle ist Nils? Ich kenn den aber nicht!  Will da jetzt auch nicht drauf rumreiten...
> 
> Dass es mit MDPC-X (wieder) richtig populär wurde, stimmt auf jeden Fall... hat ja auch ein nettes Sortiment!


 
Also Nils kennst du. Und wenn du bei MDPC-X eingekauft hast, kennt er auf jeden Fall dich Kontodaten, Name, Adresse

Ja, Nils hat ein nettes Sortiment. Das mit Abstand beste, weltweit. Und trotzdem gibt es Spaten die wo anders kaufen


----------



## XE85 (12. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles*



Acid schrieb:


> @Xe58 Hehe wirst wohl wieder ein Projekt starten?



Erst mal sehen was da alles kommt. Wobei ich jetzt schon überzeugt bin das das Case designed @ Charles super aussehn wird.

mfg


----------



## Acid (20. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 2.1 (20.04.2011)*

update


----------



## XE85 (20. April 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 2.1 (20.04.2011)*

schade das es länger dauert - aber das Ergebnis entschädigt sicher für die lange Wartezeit

mfg


----------



## Acid (25. August 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 2.1 (20.04.2011)*

*Hey,

es gibt nun wieder ein neues Update auf murdermod.com, ich habe den Text mal flott abgeschrieben:*



By now you´re surely asking yourself - "How long can it take to make a bunch of parts?"

Well, I can tell you that its certainly taking a lot longer than we anticipatet but it simply cannot be helped if we´re to achieve the level of quality and attention to detail you demand and expect from us.

August 8th marks a year since we started working on the new product line and in that time, the MKII has gone through nine revisions before arricing at the final design we´re 100% satisfied with. If all goes as planned, we expect to reveal the MKII in September.

The new TJ07 parts will be revealed in stages instead of waiting untill all 40+ are ready.
Many parts are almost finished and we`re confident that they fully meet our standards. If we´re not satisfied, the TJ07 parts will be presented after the MKII when they are ready.

I sincerely offer my apolofies for any frustration caused by the long delay. I also offer you my assurance that the new products are coming and the sole reason for the delay is because of our refusal to make compromises in order to launch products sooner.

On behalf of the team, i thank you for your support and continued patience.

Cheers,
Charles H


----------



## XE85 (25. August 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 2.2/2.3 August 2011*

Ich hoffe das wird keine Never Ending Story.

mfg


----------



## Acid (25. August 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 2.2/2.3 August 2011*

ich bin eigentlich zuversichtlich, kann aber gut möglich sein das es nochmal eine verschiebung geben wird..... Aber ich denke das warten wird sich lohnen, Charles wird in dem Bereich wohl wieder neue Maßstäbe setzen.


----------



## Acid (26. September 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 2.2/2.3 August 2011*

Es gibt nun das erste bild der Murderbox MKII unter murdermod.com zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit scheint es nicht mehr lange zu dauern bis der Verkauf startet! Sollter es wie geplant klappen können wir bereits in den nächsten 4 Tagen damit rechnen.


----------



## butter_milch (26. September 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 2.2/2.3 August 2011*

Man man, Charles hält Wort. Noch vor 2 Tagen habe ich ihn per Email um ein Teaser-Bild gebeten und jetzt das 

Freu mich wie irre, denn jetzt wo ich mir sicher bin, dass mein System für BF3 nicht ausgetauscht wird, ist Geld für eine mm da


----------



## butter_milch (26. September 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Charles meinte gerade in einer Email, dass er vorhat das Bild bis zum Release immer wieder mal ausgewechseln. Wir können uns also auf mehr Material freuen


----------



## Acid (26. September 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Das gezeigte Bild ist der erste Prototyp welcher in der Fabrik getauscht worden ist, somit ist es wie du sagst, das Bild wird wohl von zeit zu zeit ausgetauscht.

Diesen Monat wird es auch nichts mehr! Schade! Es gab noch einige Änderungen.....


----------



## XE85 (27. September 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Sieht schonmal gut aus - komplett cleane Front. Das macht die Cases auf jedefall wieder seltener da Nachbauten praktisch nicht möglich sind. Bin schon auf den Innenraum gespannt.

mfg


----------



## XE85 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Es gibt ein neues Bild:

Allerdings ist schwer zu sagen was das ist. Vll die innenverkleidung der LW-Schächte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Aussage noch von Nils im Luxx:



Dualbrain schrieb:


> Man wird es als Europäer auch aus Europe  kriegen - also keine Zoll-Zerstörungs-Gefahr. Wo? Bestimmt bei den  großen Läden^^



Da war ich wirklich erleichtert, denn schließlich waren die Zollgebühren horrend hoch wenn man das Fullcase bestellte.

mfg


----------



## nyso (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Soweit ich weiß wird man es bei Nils kaufen können^^


----------



## XE85 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Das wäre natürlich optimal wenn er das (wieder) macht, denn das erleichtert die Sache doch ungemein.

Edit: das Teil auf dem Bild ist die Abdeckung für die kleine Klappe wo beim TJ07 die Frontanschlüsse dahinter sind

mfg


----------



## XE85 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

murderbox MKII

neues Bild online 

Mit der komplett cleanen Front sieht das Case nochmal deutlich besser aus

mfg


----------



## Dynamitarde (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*



XE85 schrieb:


> murderbox MKII
> 
> neues Bild online
> 
> ...


 Sieht echt klasse aus.


----------



## nyso (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Wird es eig. auch einen HTPC geben? Oder nur die großen?


----------



## XE85 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Nach dem was bis jetzt bekannt ist wird es die neue Murderbox MKII und einige neue Teile für das normal TJ07 geben - von einem HTPC wüsste ich nichts.

mfg


----------



## butter_milch (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Ich hoffe, dass es eine alternative, cleane Front geben wird. Ich erkenne keinen Sinn in den Schlitzen in der Front


----------



## XE85 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Also laut Nils soll es da mehrere Optinen geben



butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich erkenne keinen Sinn in den Schlitzen in der Front



Das ist ein Lufteinlass - laut Nils soll es nun doch keine Option mit Frontanschlüssen geben.

mfg


----------



## Dynamitarde (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*



XE85 schrieb:


> Also laut Nils soll es da mehrere Optinen geben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und warum


----------



## XE85 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Weil man der Meinung ist das an der Front angeschlossene Kabel nicht zum Design passen

mfg


----------



## matty2580 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Die MurderBox MKII sieht schon cool aus.
Den Thread werde ich weiter verfolgen.
Vielleicht ist das Gehäuse was für mich.....

Weiß jemand, wie man dass bezahlen kann?
Per Kreditkarte, oder Paypal, dann müsste ich vorher meine Karte aufladen.
Und was würde das Gehäuse ungefähr kosten?

@butter_milch und XE85*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/2338-xe85.html*:
Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## butter_milch (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Die Vorgänger gingen in der Standard-Version für 999$ über die Theke. Für das neue Design kannst du also auch mit mindestens 700-800€ rechnen.

Das TJ07 besitzt an beiden Seiten wunderschöne Lufteinlässe die in Verbindung mit nach oben gerichteten Lüftern (in der Midplate z.B.) intern und ohne optische Einschränkung für eine gute Belüftung sorgen würden.

Deswegen halte ich diese Abscheulichkeit aus Plastik in der sonst perfekten, cleanen Front für die Design-Sünde des Jahres 

Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Charles keine cleane Front anbieten wird und hoffe auf das Beste


----------



## XE85 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Deswegen halte ich diese Abscheulichkeit aus *Plastik* in der sonst perfekten, cleanen Front für die Design-Sünde des Jahres



Nix Plastik - alles aus Alu - auch jedes Kleinteil



matty2580 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie man dass bezahlen kann?
> Per Kreditkarte, oder Paypal, dann müsste ich vorher meine Karte aufladen.
> Und was würde das Gehäuse ungefähr kosten?


 
Die Murderbox soll auch (wieder - wie Anfags bei den Murdermod Teilen) auch in Europa erhältlich sein (Ich vermute mal bei Nils) - daher wird das mit dem Bezahlen wohl keine große Sache

mfg


----------



## XE85 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Neues Bild online:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir persönlich gefällt die Variante mit dem Lüftungseingang besser. Das Aquaero ist einfach zu weit unten wenn der PC am Boden steht.

mfg


----------



## AeroX (19. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Ding, gefällt mir gut


----------



## XE85 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

murderbox MKII

neues Bild online, die MKII Murderbox hat also offensichtlich 2 Windows - eins für die Hardware und eines für die Rückseite. Dazu kommt das die Windows jetzt als Inlay ausgeführt sind.

mfg


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Wow, echt superschickes edles Teil!

Was kostet so ne Murderbox dann? Hätte da interesse


----------



## kero81 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Wissen wir noch nicht, aber für 2-300 bekommst du noch keine.


----------



## XE85 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

der Vorgänger, das Murdermod Fullcase ging bei knapp über 900 los, basierte aber auf dem Standart TJ07 - man sollte laso eher mit einem Preis darüber als darunter rechnen.

mfg


----------



## AeroX (24. Oktober 2011)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> der Vorgänger, das Murdermod Fullcase ging bei knapp über 900 los, basierte aber auf dem Standart TJ07 - man sollte laso eher mit einem Preis darüber als darunter rechnen.
> 
> mfg



900 tacken für ein gehäuse?


----------



## XE85 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*



AeroX schrieb:


> 900 tacken für ein gehäuse?



Ja und? - jedem das seine.

mfg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ja und? - jedem das seine.


 
Und wenn es 900€ oder $ kostet...
Dann hat man aber schon was wirklich richtig exklusives!
Wie bekomme ich bloß schnell 900€ her?...


----------



## cookiebrandt (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*



AeroX schrieb:


> 900 tacken für ein gehäuse?


 
Das ist wie mit Schuhen. Oder Autos. Oder Möbeln. Wenn du die Dinger richtig pflegst, kannst du die fast ein Leben lang haben - während bei anderen evtl. ein Gehäuse nach dem anderen gekauft wird weil irgendwas beim Umbau abgebrochen ist oder das neue Laufwerk wegen Ungereimtheiten 1mm nicht passt. (Natürlich kann man auch ein 100€-Gehäuse pflegen und hegen).


----------



## AeroX (24. Oktober 2011)

Glaub ich euch ja  

Ich hätte nur nicht gedacht das so teuer ist.  
Aber wie xe85 schon sagte jedem das seine. 

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Den Preis sicher wert, aber mit den 900 Euro würde ich mir ein eigenes Case bauen, welches dann auch niemand anders hat  
Sieht aber echt gut aus


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

900 wäre mir zu teuer, da ich meine Case atm zu häufig wechsele.


----------



## XE85 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

neues Bild:

murderbox MKII

mfg


----------



## Equilibrium (31. Oktober 2011)

Sieht sehr schön aus.


----------



## XE85 (29. November 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Update....

am 2. Dezember ist es soweit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## XE85 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

So, die neue Murderbox ist da:

MDPC 042 | murderbox MKII P1.01

Meine persönliche Meinung:

Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt etwas mehr erwartet. Denn das einzige was wirklich anders ist ist der Unibody. Alle anderen Teile könnte man in jedem anderen TJ07 auch verbauen. Die zum Rest des Hecks passende Netzteilblende finde ich schön, der hinten verkleidete Mainboardtray ist auch schön, sowas bastelte ich aber damals schon bei meinem Murdermod (auch wenn es da nicht ganz so clean aussah). Ich muss leider meinen Kauf einer MKII die wohl nicht unter 1000€ erhältlich sein wird nochmal überdenken.

mfg


----------



## Lolm@n (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*



XE85 schrieb:


> So, die neue Murderbox ist da:
> 
> MDPC 042 | murderbox MKII P1.01
> 
> ...


 
Du bringst es auf den Punkt!

Zudem ist es wohl das unpraktische Case ever  Sorry man kann nicht mal die HDD Wechseln ohne den ganzen schacht auseinander zu nehmen  weiter ist das hintere Window zu gross... denn es gibt auch leute die nicht alle kabel ablängen wollen und sie somit auch verstauen müssen...

Zudem wenn man so auf details aus ist, es gibt durchaus stellen die noch nicht perfekt sind... so zum Beispiel das Kabel des Top Lüfters  oder das Stück zwischen S-Light, Midplate und Laufwerksschacht wo die blende verschraubt ist  zudem wäre unten eine perfekte RadiBlende geil gewesen wo man einen quadradi reinmontieren könnte und den rest verdeckt unterhalb der midplate usw.

Ich hätte es mir auch gekauft wenn es das übercase geworden wäre aber so warte ich lieber auf das TJ12 oder kauf mir was anderes ^^

PS Da sah dein TJ besser aus XE 

MfG


----------



## XE85 (5. September 2012)

*AW: New Murdermod Parts + Silverstone Case designed by Charles Update: 26.09.2011 Erstes Bild der Murderbox MKII*

Update:

Die Murderbox MKII kann nun bestellt werden. Es gibt maximal 499 Stück und die Bestellfrist endet am 15.10. - Es sei denn die 499 werden zuerst erreicht. Ausgeliefert werden die Gehäuse dann im Februar 2013.

Der Grundpreis für Das Case beträgt 1200$

Dann gibt es noch als Upgrades dazu:

- Dual Top Fan: 150$
- Crossflow Fan für den 5,25er Schacht: noch kein Preis bekannt
- Aquaero 5 XT Mount für den 5,25er Schacht: 30$
- Aquero 5 Pro Mount intern: 60$
- Halterung für einen 2 (Single) Radiator + Punmpe: 70$
- S-Light: 160$

Dazu kommt dann natürlich noch der Versand.

murderbox

mfg


----------



## Lt.Muuh (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*

wer sich für 1200$ ein Gehäuse kauft, hat wirklich nen kleinen Schaden
Aber wer es braucht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*

Für das Geld bekäme man sicherlich schöneres, aber selbst bei nur 10% des Kaufpreises wäre es keine Option für mich.


----------



## Woiferl94 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*

Geil sieht das Gehäuse schon aus aber für 1200 Dollar trotzdem zu teuer


----------



## ReaCT (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*

Hätte ich das Geld, oh was hätte ich alles an teurer (und unnütziger) Hardware


----------



## Rizzard (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*

Das ist eben was für Liebhaber.
Außerdem sind wir hier im Extreme-Forum, wo wenn nicht hier passen solche Dinger rein.


----------



## violinista7000 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*



Lt.Muuh schrieb:


> wer sich für 1200$ ein Gehäuse kauft, hat wirklich nen kleinen Schaden
> Aber wer es braucht


 
Das gleiche könnte man von einem Bugatty Veyron Fahrer sagen, aber trotzdem würde ich beides tun, wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld übrig hätte.


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*

Bugatti Veyron? Nein danke, lieber ein Tesla Toaster  

Zum Thema: Was genau kann das Teil was ein Obsidian 800D nicht kann? Abgesehen davon größere Löcher ins Portemonnaie zu reißen


----------



## beren2707 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*

Ich bereue heute noch, dass ich mir vor vielen, vielen Jahren ein Lian Li PC-70 für 220€ gekauft habe (erste Fassung mit 80mm Lüftern und Netzteil oben); ist heute technisch absolut veraltet und verliert gegen aktuelle Gehäuse in fast jeder Disziplin, auch wenn die Verarbeitung natürlich immer noch gut ist. Bei 1200€ für ein Gehäuse würde ich, glaube ich, ein Leben lang ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, so viel Geld für etwas ausgegeben zu haben, dass für mich einfach nur ein Werkzeug ist und funktionieren und keineswegs "Perfektion" erreichen muss; zumal es in einigen Jahren auch wieder zum alten Eisen gehört. Aber wers hat und glaubt es zu brauchen, bitte. Hätte ich Geld wie Heu, würd' ichs trotzdem nicht kaufen.


----------



## Al3x (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*



Lt.Muuh schrieb:


> wer sich für 1200$ ein Gehäuse kauft, hat wirklich nen kleinen Schaden
> Aber wer es braucht


 
Solche Aussagen sind immer geil.
Also ob es keine Leute mit Geld gäbe denen so ein Preis wurscht ist.
Ist dieselbe naive Aussage wie "wer braucht schon eine 3TB Festplatte, die krieg ich ja nie voll".


----------



## violinista7000 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Bugatti Veyron? Nein danke, lieber ein Tesla Toaster
> 
> Zum Thema: Was genau kann das Teil was ein Obsidian 800D nicht kann? Abgesehen davon größere Löcher ins Portemonnaie zu reißen


 
Exklusivität (nur 499 Exemplare), Eleganz, bessere Verarbeitung, und ein Loch im Portemonnaie + Gewissen, dass ~5 mal größer ist!


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*

Murderbox, murdert mir höchstens ein loch in mein portmonaie xDD

ne mal ganz ehrlich, da modde ich doch lieber selber ^^


----------



## ULKi22 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*

Ähm, WTF? 1200$? Das ist doch nur ein gemoddetes TJ-07. Es gibt genug fähige modder im Forum die sowas hinzaubern könnten, das ist doch nur was für Leute die zu viel Geld haben und zu faul zum Modden sind.
Will jetzt nicht behaupten dass es schlecht ist, habs auch noch nie live gesehen, aber mir gefällt es garnicht, und der Preis ist mmn einfach nur lächerlich hoch. 
Wer das ultimative WaKü gehäuse will, der kauft sich lieber ein Caselabs STH10, optisch zwar nicht so der hingucker, aber mehr Wakü bekommt man sonst wo nicht mehr rein in ein "noch normal aussehendes" Gehäuse.

Und wer wert auf Optik legt, der greift wohl lieber selber zu Dremel und Nietzange und moddet ein Gehäuse nach wohl bis es einem gefällt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Exklusivität (nur 499 Exemplare), Eleganz, bessere Verarbeitung, und ein Loch im Portemonnaie + Gewissen, dass ~5 mal größer ist!



Bei dem Preis kann man auch selbst Hand anlegen, dann wäre es wirklich Exklusiv. Eleganz sehe ich da allerdings nicht


----------



## Lt.Muuh (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*



Al3x schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen sind immer geil.
> Also ob es keine Leute mit Geld gäbe denen so ein Preis wurscht ist.
> Ist dieselbe naive Aussage wie "wer braucht schon eine 3TB Festplatte, die krieg ich ja nie voll".


 
Naive Aussage, was kann das Gehäuse, was ein Silverstone F07 oder ein Corsair Obsidian oder ein Silverstone F11 nicht kann?
Sags mir....


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*

Ich dachte immer die Murderbox währe ein "berühmter" Casemod, also ein Unikat  Wie man sich irren kann


----------



## violinista7000 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis kann man auch selbst Hand anlegen, dann wäre es wirklich Exklusiv. Eleganz sehe ich da allerdings nicht


 
Das ist auf jeden Fall Geschmacksache, außerdem gehöre ich zu denen, die lieber so was kaufen, als selber modden. Den so was braucht Zeit, Geld und jede menge Werkzeuge. Und so viel Liebe habe ich nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall Geschmacksache, außerdem gehöre ich zu denen, die lieber so was kaufen, als selber modden. Den so was braucht Zeit, Geld und jede menge Werkzeuge. Und so viel Liebe habe ich nicht.



Aber das Geld? Bei der Summe könnte man Teilbereiche an eine lokale Werkstatt oder ähnlich abgeben.


----------



## violinista7000 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aber das Geld? Bei der Summe könnte man Teilbereiche an eine lokale Werkstatt oder ähnlich abgeben.



Da hast du recht...


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2012)

*AW: Murderbox MKII kann ab 1200 USD vorbnestellt werden!*

Wird immer ein paar Leute geben, denen soetwas soviel Wert ist.
Ist doch ein schoenes Stueck Hardware.
Nur weil man selbst immer nur auf den Preis schaut, sollte man nicht unbedingt Leute die das Teil kaufen wollen/wuerden, oder das Produkt niedermachen.
Ich glaube nicht das bei einem Hobby das Preisargument im Vordergrund steht.
Wenn ja, sollte man sich vielleicht ueberlegen ob man das richtige Hobby hat.


----------



## Niza (5. September 2012)

Wer das Geld hat kann sich es gerne Leisten.
Für mich ist es auf jedenfall zu teuer.
Das was den Preis auch so hoch macht ist sicher die Limitierte Auflage von 499.
Alles was auf sehr geringe Mengen Limitiert ist nunmal teuer.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## RainbowCrash (5. September 2012)

Ich find die Murderbox Teile zwar wirklich nice aber das einzige was mich immer daran stört ist das ich dann n gemoddetes Case aufm Tisch stehen hab was ich nicht selbst gemoddet hab


----------



## Voodoo2 (6. September 2012)

die brauchen 3 monate dafür ?

na das fängt ja toll an


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. September 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:
			
		

> die brauchen 3 monate dafür ?



...und dann werdens 5, 7, 12, und dann geht der Herstller Pleite und du siehst weder Gehäuse noch dein Geld wieder


----------



## Voodoo2 (7. September 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> ...und dann werdens 5, 7, 12, und dann geht der Herstller Pleite und du siehst weder Gehäuse noch dein Geld wieder


 

 heutzutage nicht unmöglich


----------

